

Bitcoins worth $7.5 million in a lost hard-drive - alok-g
http://www.techspot.com/news/54855-man-searches-for-hard-drive-worth-75-million-in-uk-landfill.html

======
ColinWright
Same story, different source, significant discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065)
(theguardian.com)

Yet more sources, no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6814293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6814293)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815087)
(msn.co.nz)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6818746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6818746)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6821538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6821538)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6822051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6822051)
(yahoo.com)

I expect we'll see this story picked up and reported over and over again. It's
about BitCoin, and everyone loves a good bit of _schadenfreude._

------
jadeddrag
This is such old news by now. Given the extreme price fluctuations, it is more
useful if we can stop quoting "worth $X USD", and instead just stick with the
actual number of bitcoin.

